# Pneumatic snake



## davensj

This is one of my favorite props that I built. This halloween will be exciting.

Pneumatic snake new cylinder


----------



## Headless

Aggressive wee thing isn't he! That's sure to give a few heart stopping moments in October!


----------



## Hairazor

Holy buckets, that is awssssss!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The addition of the plant movement takes this prop to a higher level. Is that water the snake sprays?


----------



## davensj

Thanks for the feedback everyone!
Yes, the snake sprays a mist of water. Deablo85 on YouTube has a great tutorial for making pneumatic water misters.


----------



## Hippofeet

Jeez, Dave in San Hose,

Where have I seen that video before? 

Oh, yeah, in my gmail inbox, lol.

Nice to see you on here, I didn't know you were on the forum!

Got your flight info, I will be looking forward to seeing you. We can weld up some aluminum, too >.>

Please reply in PM. Im sending you one now.

Hippo out.


----------



## Cat_Bones

OMG that snake is fantastic!! I'd kill to have one of those! you must post a video I'm sure you'll get alot of TOTS screaming for the hills with that!


----------



## davensj

Cat_Bones said:


> OMG that snake is fantastic!! I'd kill to have one of those! you must post a video I'm sure you'll get alot of TOTS screaming for the hills with that!


Thanks for the feedback! This year I plan to take better video for my haunt. I'm excited with my new props this year and I can't wait to try them out :-D


----------



## SCEYEDOC

yes, I agree a tutorial is in order. at least videotape upclose the pneumatic setup to us newbies attempting to work with air


----------



## bourno

Awesome little prop. It is very cool.


----------



## davensj

Hi SCEYEDOC, here is my video on how I made the snake. I'm super lousy at tutorials 

Pneumatic snake how I made it


----------



## davensj

bourno said:


> Awesome little prop. It is very cool.


Thanks, bourno!


----------



## Lunatic

That is so friggin awesome davensj!

I absolutely love the action. That looks awesome in day light. It'll sure to wet a few pants at night...oh heck, even during the day! It did for me. LOL!


----------



## davensj

LOL, thanks Lunatic! :-D


----------



## Blackrose1978

My son thinks the snake is adorable while I cringe! awesome job


----------



## davensj

Thanks, Blackrose! Once all the parts came in it was a fairly quick build. I still need to paint the crate. Maybe I'll finally have time to that today 
I do appreciate the feedback!


----------



## beelce

Oh YES...That thing is great...!


----------



## davensj

Thanks, bee!! RoxyBlue is going create sounds for her. I'm excited


----------



## bayouwitch

That is a great prop! You will certainly get a lot of little creepers running!


----------



## davensj

Thanks bayouwitch! I really learned a lot after building it. Hopefully I'm improving


----------



## bldaz

Whoa great prop! fantastic movement


----------



## ironlou

Great prop!


----------



## davensj

Thanks bldaz and ironlou! Your feedback is appreciated


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Love this. My huuby wouldn't make one though because he is super afraid of snakes, wheb he was 6 he was chased by a 7ft rattler and has never forgotten it!


----------



## davensj

DreadKnightswife said:


> Love this. My huuby wouldn't make one though because he is super afraid of snakes, wheb he was 6 he was chased by a 7ft rattler and has never forgotten it!


Thanks 
I totally understand. I kinda feel that way about clowns. When I was a kid a clown chased me thinking it was funny, but I was scared, LOL. I'm slowly getting used to them but not completely.


----------



## nimblemonkey

WOW. Impressive action on that. Yes, I'll also want to see video.


----------



## davensj

Thanks, nimblemonkey!


----------



## kevin242

haha AND it spits at you! Someone is going to freak out for sure.


----------



## davensj

Hi Kevin! HAHA I sure hope so


----------



## Death Wraith

Hope I'm not too late to the party but I'm trying to build a similar setup and I'm struggling with two problems. How to attach the snake head to the cylinder so it doesn't tear the latex apart with the violent action? And how to keep the cylinder rod from turning so the snake head doesn't end up sideways or upside down. Is your cylinder non-rotating, or maybe it's just the way the snake lays on the platform that helps it always stay upright?


----------



## davensj

Hi DW, Nah it's not too late 
The way I hooked up the snake to the cylinder wasn't too hard. The snake is made of a rigid latex and stuffed with foam. It keeps it's form very well. At the head (lower jaw) I pierced a whole with an ice pick. I put a lock nut and bolt thru it to hold the head. The bolt is loose, that way the head can move more freely as it shoots out. The only semi tricky part, but not hard, you need to find the right angle for the cylinder to shoot the snake head out. Meaning, the entire snake body, including the head, is level to the top of the crate. If you send me a PM with your email address I can send you pix of how the cylinder is mounted. I hope any part of this helps


----------



## mudbugntx

Excellent prop. Gives me some ideas!!


----------



## davensj

Thanks mudbug! That's great, I'm honored to inspire anyone to have good ideas


----------



## BlackForestHaunt

The link says the webpage is unavaliable for me.. Where exactly is the cyclinder hooked to? At like the tail of the snake?


----------



## BlackForestHaunt

Disregard my post..I just read the response up there ^^..


----------



## davensj

No problem BlackForest! If you have any other questions please ask


----------



## BlackForestHaunt

Ok thanks!


----------



## ibjeepin

Great prop! I like snakes. Can you do a vid or pics of the prop mechanism! I have some ideas to improve my snake!


----------



## bobzilla

Really nice!


----------



## drevilstein

This is frickin' awesome!


----------



## davensj

Hey thanks everyone! Send me a PM with your email and I can send pix on how it works. It was fairly easy to make. The only "challenging" part was getting the right angle for the snake to jump out. But even that was fairly easy.


----------



## creeperguardian

Wow.. amazing job on it. Now how did you make the plants move to the side??


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Wow, that's awesome!


----------

